# Installer bootcamp sur macbookpro



## EtimosFr (22 Août 2018)

Bonsoir,

je voudrais installer bootcamp sur mon macbook pro. Je ne suis pas sur de la procédure et je ne voudrais pas faire de bêtise.

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO

Je suis allé sur ce lien pour télécharger une image iso windows, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Je ne sais pas si je dois choisir 32 ou 64 bit.

Pourriez vous m'aider dans la procédure s'il vous plaît?

Autre question, si je veux réinitialiser mon macbook est ce que ce sera possible?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2018)

Bonsoir *Etimos
*
La réinitalisation de ton Mac (si tu entends par là la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* où s'installe Windows > puis la récupération de son espace) --> est entièrement possible, en effet.

Je présume que tu dois choisir la version *64 bits* --> mais le meilleur interterlocuteur pour toi en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows sera *Locke*. Il ne manquera pas de venir te conseiller demain dans ce fil.


----------



## EtimosFr (22 Août 2018)

Merci de ta réponse. Je parle de réinitialiser comme tu m'avais aidé. Ce sera possible?

Je voudrais faire la manoeuvre demain, c'est pour avoir certain logiciel que je ne peux avoir que sous windows.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

EtimosFr a dit:


> Je parle de réinitialiser comme tu m'avais aidé. Ce sera possible?




tout me revient en mémoire --> tu souhaites périodiquement supprimer / réinstaller ton *Conteneur apfs*. Est-ce que tu voudrais alors : que le volume *BOOTCAMP* (recelant Windows) soit préservé avec son caractère démarrable ? - ou que ton SSD entier soit réinitialisé : *Conteneur apfs* & partition *BOOTCAMP* aussi bien ?

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques / partitions / *Conteneur apfs*

=> pour refaire voir la configuration du disque.


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2018)

@EtimosFr
Il va falloir préciser quel est le modèle exact de Mac que tu possèdes. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Par défaut, il faut toujours télécharger une version de Windows en 64 bits.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Merci macomaniac. Pour l'instant je ne le réinitialise pas mais c'était pour savoir si j'installais bootcamp est ce que je pourrais refaire la manoeuvre.

Pour répondre locke j'ai un macbookpro retina 13 pouces fin 2013 version 10.13.6.


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2018)

EtimosFr a dit:


> Pour répondre locke j'ai un macbookpro retina 13 pouces fin 2013 version 10.13.6.


Donc Assistant Boot Camp te proposera bien d'utiliser un fichier .iso. Dans ton cas, il te faudra une clé USB de 8 Go formatée en FAT32 pour stocker les pilotes/drivers qu'Assistant Boot Camp fera au début de l'installation. Ne pas oublier qu'Apple préconise une réservation d'un espace minimal de 55 Go pour installer Windows. Il faudra aussi impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB, surtout les disques durs sous peine de ne pouvoir faire l'installation.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse locke, par contre je ne comprend pas la manoeuvre, je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique. Mon compagnon s'y connaît mais il n'est pas là. Je vais regarder comment procéder sur internet et si j'ai des questions je te le dit;


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

*Etimos*

Tu auras compris l'esprit de la manœuvre : *Locke* pour l'installation et *maco* pour la réinitialisation (comme je n'ai jamais utilisé Windows --> je ne peux être d'aucun conseil créatif à son sujet).


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Lol merci macomania.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Je suis sur ce site pour formater ma clé usb. https://www.commentcamarche.com/faq/2932-formater-une-cle-usb

Je suis dans l'utilitaire de disque et j'ai cliqué sur ma clé mais je ne vois pas d'option formater comme dit sur le site. Je vous met la capture d'écran.


----------



## bompi (23 Août 2018)

Clique sur Effacer.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

C'est fait. J'ai vérifié dans lire les information sur la clé usb et ça met cela. C'est bon?
Qu'est ce que je fais ensuite?


----------



## bompi (23 Août 2018)

Ça correspond à ce que Locke t'a indiqué (FAT32 et au moins 8 GB).


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Oui mais je voulais être sûr et surtout je ne suis pas sûr non plus de la suite de la manoeuvre. Dois je télécharger ça https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO sur la clé usb locke, bompi?


----------



## bompi (23 Août 2018)

C'est sans doute très bien. 

Je te conseillerais de commencer par lire tranquillement les instructions données par Apple, qui me paraissent assez simples.
C'est ici.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Je préfère quand même posez les questions ici. Que dois je faire ensuite? Est ce que je télécharge https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ça sur la clé usb? Je dois vraiment avoir fini aujourd'hui.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Je suis vraiment perdue. J'ai télécharger ce le lien que je vous ai mit, j'ai voulu le mettre sur ma clé usb or cela me met qu'il n'y a apas assez de place, alors que le fichier windows fait 4,73 GO et que j'ai plus de 15 Go disponible sur la clé. J'ai regardé une vidéo pour formater ma clé usb et il était dit dans la vidéo que avec ce fat32 on ne pouvait mettre plus de 4GO. Je suis perdu j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide.@Locke j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Août 2018)

L'image disque windows 64 bits se télécharge sur le mac, la clé usb est utilisée ensuite lors du démarrage de l'installation avec bootcamp, pour télécharger les pilotes/drivers


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

D'accord merci de ta réponse. Donc je garde ma clé usb vide en fat32, et après je lance bootcamp?


----------



## zeltron54 (23 Août 2018)

Quand ton image windows sera dispo sur to mac , tu lances bootcamp, une fenêtre te demandera si tu veux télécharger les pilotes, tu sélectionneras la case et tu raccorderas ta cle usb vierge en fat 32. Ensuite suit le tuto de la page apple (choix de la taille de la partition windows, puis formatage de cette partition en ntfs en enfin installation) tout ceci depuis l'application bootcamp.


----------



## bompi (23 Août 2018)

EtimosFr a dit:


> Je préfère quand même posez les questions ici. Que dois je faire ensuite? Est ce que je télécharge https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ça sur la clé usb? Je dois vraiment avoir fini aujourd'hui.


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Et lire la documentation n'est pas long et permet de voir l'ensemble de la procédure : c'est utile.

Dans vette documentation, il n'est pas dit de mettre l'image ISO de l'installateur de Windows sur la clef USB.
La clef va plutôt servir à y stocker les pilotes dont Windows aura besoin pour gérer le matériel du Mac.
Ce n'est pas précisé mais je parierais fort que c'est BootCamp qui va demander l'image ISO de Windows.

Donc, si on récapitule : 

télécharger l'image de Windows (elle sera sans doute dans le dossier des téléchargements) ;
lancer Bootcamp et suivre ses instructions ;
sur la demande de Bootcamp, insérer la clef USB (vide) pour qu'il puisse y copier ce qui l'intéresse.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

J'ai voulu faire l'installation avec l'assistant bootcamp et ça me met cela.


----------



## EtimosFr (23 Août 2018)

Merci de ta réponse bompi. J'avais lu cette page. Mais j'ai peur de faire une bêtise donc je préfère demander.

J'ai fait ce que tu as mit et cela ma mit ce que j'ai posté au dessus.


----------



## bompi (23 Août 2018)

Bizarre... Tout ça alors que tu as reformaté la clef. Quand tu l'as effacée, quelles options as-tu choisies ?


----------



## EtimosFr (24 Août 2018)

J'ai du choisir ms-dos (fat) et non le dernier ms-dos (fat 32) car il n'est pas sélectionnable comme tu peux le voir sur cette capture d'écran.




Je ne sais pas si tu as regardé ma capture d'écran que j'ai fait plus haut mais lorsque j'ai modifié les case coché le téléchargement s'est lancé.




Est ce que je devais laissé ces cases cochés alors que c'est windows 10 que j'ai téléchargé?


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2018)

Sur ta première image, c'est bien FAT32 qui est choisi. Certes, c'est grisé mais cela semble bien être le choix par défaut (et c'est sans doute le bon).

Au cas où, donne-nous le nom du fichier ISO que tu as téléchargé chez Micromou.

Enfin, je me rends compte que tu as coché "Créer un disque d'installation de Windows 7 ou version ultérieure".
Est-ce nécessaire ? Ce que tu veux, c'est installer Windows sur le Mac : essaye en décochant cette option.


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2018)

Dans la réponse #26, dans la copie écran n°1 il faut désactiver tous les disques USB et tous les fichiers .dmg qui sont montés sur le Bureau, car tu en as 2 qui sont encore présents. Dans la copie écran n°2, il y a quelque chose qui me dérange, si ton modèle de MBP est bien de 2013, Assistant Boot Camp devrait te proposer l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, or ce n'est pas le cas, il te propose donc la création d'une clé USB de démarrage, voire l'utilisation d'un disque dur USB pour créer un disque d'installation et non pas l'utilisation directe du fichier .iso qui doit-être celui-ci *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.

Comme tu es sous macOS High Sierra, comme en réponse #27, décoches la première option en ne gardant que la dernière et vois ce qu'il se passe. En décochant la première option, est-ce que la deuxième qui est grisée redevient active, ce qui serait logique ?


----------



## EtimosFr (24 Août 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Sur ta première image, c'est bien FAT32 qui est choisi. Certes, c'est grisé mais cela semble bien être le choix par défaut (et c'est sans doute le bon).
> 
> Au cas où, donne-nous le nom du fichier ISO que tu as téléchargé chez Micromou.
> 
> ...




Tu n'as peut être pas vu mais avec cette sélection de fat32 grisé la fonction "effacer" est inaccessible. Et j'ai écrit dans mon précédent message que j'avais décoché ces cases pour ne laisser que celle où il est marqué télécharger le logiciel le plus récent et que cela n'avait pas bloqué mais je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait n'y connaissant rien.


----------



## EtimosFr (24 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Dans la réponse #26, dans la copie écran n°1 il faut désactiver tous les disques USB et tous les fichiers .dmg qui sont montés sur le Bureau, car tu en as 2 qui sont encore présents. Dans la copie écran n°2, il y a quelque chose qui me dérange, si ton modèle de MBP est bien de 2013, Assistant Boot Camp devrait te proposer l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, or ce n'est pas le cas, il te propose donc la création d'une clé USB de démarrage, voire l'utilisation d'un disque dur USB pour créer un disque d'installation et non pas l'utilisation directe du fichier .iso qui doit-être celui-ci *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.
> 
> Comme tu es sous macOS High Sierra, comme en réponse #27, décoches la première option en ne gardant que la dernière et vois ce qu'il se passe. En décochant la première option, est-ce que la deuxième qui est grisée redevient active, ce qui serait logique ?




Ok je vais voir ça ce soir merci de ta réponse locke.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Dans la réponse #26, dans la copie écran n°1 il faut désactiver tous les disques USB et tous les fichiers .dmg qui sont montés sur le Bureau, car tu en as 2 qui sont encore présents. Dans la copie écran n°2, il y a quelque chose qui me dérange, si ton modèle de MBP est bien de 2013, Assistant Boot Camp devrait te proposer l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, or ce n'est pas le cas, il te propose donc la création d'une clé USB de démarrage, voire l'utilisation d'un disque dur USB pour créer un disque d'installation et non pas l'utilisation directe du fichier .iso qui doit-être celui-ci *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.
> 
> Comme tu es sous macOS High Sierra, comme en réponse #27, décoches la première option en ne gardant que la dernière et vois ce qu'il se passe. En décochant la première option, est-ce que la deuxième qui est grisée redevient active, ce qui serait logique ?



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta réponse. Tu parles de la première image posté dans la réponse 26? Désactiver les disques au gauche? ça j'ai compris mais pour le fichier dmg je ne vois pas.

Mon ordinateur est bien de fin 2013. J'ai décoché la première case et la 2ème n'est plus grisée. Je laisse ça comme ça? Les deux cases suivantes cochées? Je met ma clé usb à quel moment? J'ai eu un problème donc je ne pouvais faire la manoeuvre, je voudrais vraiment la faire aujourd'hui.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

Premier écran, tu as bien 2 fichiers .dmg qui sont montés sur le Bureau...




Deuxième écran, il faut décocher cette case 1 pour voir si la deuxième 2 redevient active...




...si oui, tu insères ta clé USB et Assistant Boot Camp copiera dans cette clé les pilotes/drivers qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

J'avais lancé bootcamp après avoir laissé les deux dernière cases coché, le lancement s'était lancé. Puis ça m'a mit ça. Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi la 2ème case s'est décoché. Je suis perdu.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Premier écran, tu as bien 2 fichiers .dmg qui sont montés sur le Bureau...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 125132
> 
> ...




J'avais mit à la réponse précédente que en décochant la 1ère case la 2ème n'était plus grisée. J'ai laissé les deux dernière cases coché, j'ai mit la clé usb puis j'ai fait continuer, un chargement s'est lancé puis cela m'a mit ce que j'ai copier coller dans mon message précédent. Je suis perdue et démotivé. Merci de tes réponses.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

Tu insères ta clé USB, tu coches cette case, puis un clic sur Continuer...




Et pour l'insertion des images/photos, sélectionne *Miniature*, un simple clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Merci pour la précision sur les images. Je refais la même manoeuvre alors? Parce que je ne sais pas si tu as bien lu mais lorsque j'ai lancé le continuer j'avais bien les deux dernière cases cochées. Or à la fin la 2ème était décoché et le message au dessus s'est affiché. Car j'avais bien compris qu'il fallait cocher cette case.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

Si les cases du bas sont bien cochées, que tu insères ta clé USB, que tu fais un clic sur Continuer, que se passe-t-il ? Que contient la clé USB ?

Et pour rappel, quelle est ta version de macOS et quelle est le n° de version d'Assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Mon macbook pro fin 2013 10.13.6. Par contre je ne sais pas où voir la version de l'assistant bootcamp.

Là j'ai coché les deux dernières cases, j'ai mit ma clé usb, j'ai fait continuer et là ça affiche cela




Puis tout à l'heure à la fin ce que téléchargement ça a fait cela. Pourtant j'avais bien coché les deux dernières cases.




Ma clé usb contient cela.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Le téléchargement vient de se finir et ça me fait bien pareil que ce que j'ai posté. la deuxième case est décochée. Je suis démotivée, j'ai besoin de windows sur mon ordi pour avoir certain logiciel pour travailler.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

Déjà le problème de la clé USB contenant les pilotes/drivers est résolu, car ils sont bien présents. Tu peux éjecter cette clé USB pour le moment, car elle ne servira que lorsque Windows sera installé.

Maintenant le problème du blocage après le téléchargement des pilotes est une autre histoire. Je pense qu'il va te falloir passer par le Terminal et que notre ami macomaniac regarde l'état des lieux de ton disque dur interne.

Tu peux commencer par lancer le Terminal, faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande en donnant le résultat...

```
diskutil list
```

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Je te met la copie du tableau de la commande. Merci pour tes réponses et ton aide.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled                57.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk5

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk8

macbook-pro-de-sarah:~ sarahbillaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2018)

*Etimos*

Si tu contemples le partitionnement primaire de ton SSD -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


tu vois que les 2 partitions totalisent sans perte tout l'espace-disque disponible.

la partition *EFI* de *209 Mo* est de règle avec une table de partition *GUID* et son volume *EFI* est susceptible d'accueillir des fichiers de prédémarrage de Windows exécutables par le programme interne du Mac ou *EFI* : d'où le sobriquet de cette partition = *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition : Partition-Système de l'*EFI*)

le *Conteneur apfs* est un espace-disque virtuel qui s'exporte à partir de la partition n°*2* - laquelle contient les "*headers*" du système de fichiers *apfs* + le magasin de stockage physique appelé *Physical Store*

=> je ne vois rien à redire à cette configuration dans l'optique d'une installation de Windows.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Lol je retiens surtout ta dernière phrase.

Donc tout va bien? Pourquoi cela bloque t-il alors? Je dois faire une erreur quelque part.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

EtimosFr a dit:


> Donc tout va bien? Pourquoi cela bloque t-il alors? Je dois faire une erreur quelque part.


Non, je ne pense pas, mais comme je n'ai jamais voulu passer sous macOS High Sierra, je ne peux en dire plus, sauf que ton écran d'installation m'interpelle toujours ! Quelle est le n° de version d'Assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Qu'est ce que je fais alors? J'ai vraiment besoin d'avoir windows sur mon ordi.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

EtimosFr a dit:


> Qu'est ce que je fais alors? J'ai vraiment besoin d'avoir windows sur mon ordi.


Je m'interroge toujours, mais par curiosité télécharge ce fichier .iso officiel de Windows 7 SP1... https://mega.nz/#!9QQSyawD!f1Qop3fPubnI6nzCSaqsC5oYSdvmx30MqEtQTiHupw8 ...ce fichier est hébergé dans mon compte et vois ce qu'il se passe lorsque tu relances l'installation. Par contre, il faudra copier ton fichier .iso de la version de Windows 10 dans un disque dur USB de manière à ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne voit que le fichier .iso de Windows 7. Je serais curieux de voir ce qu'il se passe.

En cas d'échec et temporairement tu peux installer une machine virtuelle soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware, logiciels payants, ou VirtualBox gratuit, mais pas très convivial et limité en puissance.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Donc je dois supprimer de mon ordi windows 10 c'est ça?

Je vais essayer ce que tu me dis.

Mais pourquoi je ne laisse pas que la dernière case cochée?

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468#more

Il est dit que pour les macbook pro fin 2013 une clé usb n'est pas nécessaire.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203909 je ne devrais pas faire ça comme manoeuvre?


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1721?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR

Est ce que cela pourrait aider?

Le problème ne serait pas que je n'ai pas windows en fait lol? J'ai juste l'image disque je pense.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

EtimosFr a dit:


> Le problème ne serait pas que je n'ai pas windows en fait lol? J'ai juste l'image disque je pense.


Il va falloir être clair, sinon on tourne en rond ! Dans ta réponse #1 tu cites un lien de chez Microsoft pour télécharger une version de Windows 10, très bien, c'est ce qu'il faut faire et je te précise qu'il faut impérativement télécharger le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Est-ce que tu as bien téléchargé ce fichier et où est ce fichier dans ton Mac ?

Par défaut ce fichier doit se trouver dans le dossier Téléchargements. Si tout est en ordre, dans Assistant Boot Camp tu indiques ou se trouve ce fichier .iso pour que l'installation démarre vraiment. Là on ne sait pas ou tu en est ?

De plus, en réponse #46 je te propose de tester avec un fichier .iso de Windows 7 histoire de voir ce qu'il se passe lorsque tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, or tu ne mets pas en application ce qui est demandé. Je te précise qu'il faut sauvegarder le fichier .iso de Windows 10 dans un autre disque dur USB pour qu'Assistant ne voit que le fichier .iso de Windows 7, je ne te demande pas de l'effacer.


----------



## EtimosFr (26 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il va falloir être clair, sinon on tourne en rond ! Dans ta réponse #1 tu cites un lien de chez Microsoft pour télécharger une version de Windows 10, très bien, c'est ce qu'il faut faire et je te précise qu'il faut impérativement télécharger le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Est-ce que tu as bien téléchargé ce fichier et où est ce fichier dans ton Mac ?
> 
> Par défaut ce fichier doit se trouver dans le dossier Téléchargements. Si tout est en ordre, dans Assistant Boot Camp tu indiques ou se trouve ce fichier .iso pour que l'installation démarre vraiment. Là on ne sait pas ou tu en est ?
> 
> De plus, en réponse #46 je te propose de tester avec un fichier .iso de Windows 7 histoire de voir ce qu'il se passe lorsque tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, or tu ne mets pas en application ce qui est demandé. Je te précise qu'il faut sauvegarder le fichier .iso de Windows 10 dans un autre disque dur USB pour qu'Assistant ne voit que le fichier .iso de Windows 7, je ne te demande pas de l'effacer.




Oui j'ai bien télécharger ce fichier. Le fichier était bien dans téléchargement, j'ai indiqué le fichier, tout ça je l'ai fait, j'avais vu l'explication sur internet. C'est clair ça.

J'ai télécharger ton fichier mais je ne sais pas comment mettre windows 10 sur un autre disque dur usb. Il ne faut pas oublié que tu t'adresse à quelqu'un qui n'a pas du tout l'habitude de tout ça. 

J'ai trouvé ce lien qui montre le même message que j'ai eu et qui dit de monter l'image iso mais je ne sais pas comment.

https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/24206/dual-boot-macos-sierra-windows-10


----------



## EtimosFr (27 Août 2018)

S'il vous plaît comment faire pour monter cette image disque. Je n'y connais rien et j'ai vraiment besoin de windows sur mon ordi. C'est crucial pour mon travail et je suis très pressé en temps. Aidez mois s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2018)

EtimosFr a dit:


> S'il vous plaît comment faire pour monter cette image disque. Je n'y connais rien et j'ai vraiment besoin de windows sur mon ordi. C'est crucial pour mon travail et je suis très pressé en temps. Aidez mois s'il vous plaît


Ah oui, j'avais zappé aujourd'hui et je verrais demain, car je ne vois pas où est le problème. De plus, par défaut, on ne monte pas un fichier .iso car Assistant Boot Camp trouve tout seul le fichier .iso et lance la suite de l'installation.

Un fichier .iso, n'est pas un fichier .dmg que l'on peut monter sur le Bureau. Il faut utiliser un logiciel de décompression comme Keka, une fois décompressé, je doute que cela fonctionne. Sinon, depuis le début je te demandais de sauvegarder ton fichier .iso de Windows dans un disque dur USB. A priori, tu ne dois pas en avoir et sûrement aucune sauvegarde de ton Mac.


----------



## EtimosFr (27 Août 2018)

Non je n'ai pas de sauvegarde de mon mac. Je vais essayer ce soir de sauvegarder le fichier iso. windows dans un disque dur usb et je te dis si j'ai réussi. Merci de ta réponse. 

Le message qui s'affiche à l'air normal puisque dans ce lien il est affiché dans la procédure. Mais je ne sais pas comment procéder après.

https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/24206/dual-boot-macos-sierra-windows-10


----------



## EtimosFr (27 Août 2018)

Je rectifie mon avant dernier message. Tu parlais juste de copier mon fichier sur une clé usb? Si c'est ça je n'avais pas saisie. J'ai tout mes fichiers qui sont sur le bureau sur un cloud et sur clé usb, le reste je réinstalle mes logiciels si il y a besoin.


----------



## Malcom.38 (31 Mai 2020)

D'après ce que je lis ci-dessus, il faut Win10_1803_French_x64.iso uniquement. Le problème, c'est qu'il n'est plus trouvable sur le store de microsoft. Comment faire?


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> D'après ce que je lis ci-dessus, il faut Win10_1803_French_x64.iso uniquement. Le problème, c'est qu'il n'est plus trouvable sur le store de microsoft. Comment faire?


Déjà, commence par ne pas répondre partout, ce message date de 2018 ! Ensuite la seule version officielle disponible est celle-ci... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et il faut impérativement télécharger le fichier .iso en 64 bits.

Ensuite, tu tentes de faire l'installation dans quel Mac ?


----------



## Malcom.38 (31 Mai 2020)

D'accord, je pensais que faire suivre un problème similaire sur le même poste me paraissait logique. A la prochaine demande, je créerais un nouveau poste. Ensuite, je voudrais l'installer sur un macbookpro 15 de 2015. J'ai déjà essayer de l'installer la dernière version. Sans résultats (problème de partition) du disque.


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> D'accord, je pensais que faire suivre un problème similaire sur le même poste me paraissait logique. A la prochaine demande, je créerais un nouveau poste. Ensuite, je voudrais l'installer sur un macbookpro 15 de 2015. J'ai déjà essayer de l'installer la dernière version. Sans résultats (problème de partition) du disque.


Ce MBP récent ne pose aucun problème, d'autant plus qu'Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso et sans utiliser une clé USB. Pour ton problème de partition, la plupart du temps c'est parce que la partition demandée n'est pas assez grande, il faut à minima réserver 42 Go.

Une grande inconnue est la taille de ton disque dur ? Par exemple, s'il fait une taille de 256 Go, en réservant 42 Go _(le minima)_ en théorie il reste 214 Go et on se dit facile. Eh bien non, il faut aussi laisser de la place disponible pour que macOS puis fonctionner correctement ainsi que la possibilité d'écrire des données. Il faut donc retrancher entre 20/25 Go, soit ne pas dépasser 189 Go comprenant macOS et ses données personnelles. Sorti de là ce sera un échec.

Mais tu veux installer Windows pour quelle utilisation ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Malcom.38 (31 Mai 2020)

Faire tourner quelques jeu pc dessus. Mon sdd à une capacté de 500GO. j'y ai allouée 100 pour Bootcamp et me restait plus de 300 GO de libre pour MAC.


----------



## Malcom.38 (1 Juin 2020)

J'ai réussi à trouver la solution:
diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s3

diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4

diskutil ap resizecontainer disk1 0b
Cela peut servir à d'autres personnes.


----------

